# Rancilio Silvia.. Reversing a pod kit



## Phat Phreddy (May 15, 2016)

I have received a used Silvia.. I was told in advance it was missing its portafilter basket, as the previous user was using pods only. In the package theres the manual, and also a manual for a 'coffee pod kit'. In that manual it describes the items that are to be swapped out to install the kit, and it says to detach the shower screen and jet breaker kit, keeping them for future use.

I include images from the manual, and looking up at the grouphead. Does this look like a pod kit ??

I of course wish to revert the machine to standard. Am I correct that all I must purchase is

http://www.amazon.com/Rancilio-Silvia-Espresso-Machine-Repair/dp/B00UO0JJTY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1463332699&sr=8-1&keywords=rancilio+silvia+jet+breaker

Jet breaker and shower screen both seem included in that.

Is that the same as this ?? http://www.amazon.com/Rancilio-Silvia-Espresso-Machine-Repair/dp/B008I5N9XE/ref=pd_sim_79_6?ie=UTF8&dpID=41H79i9yOdL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_AC_UL160_SR160%2C160_&refRID=07QW2H193MDG2Z2YH1MF

Which has no parts listing but appears the same.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Phreddy

I suspect you may also be missing the brass dispersion block that the jet breaker and the shower screen fit onto that you have linked to on amazon.

Unless you have that the shower screen will not fit. Have had a quick look and can't find one so might be worth a call to a Rancilio dealer that may be able to source you one (bella barista stock some spares for silvias might be worth giving Jordan or Marko a call)

Hope of help

John


----------



## Phat Phreddy (May 15, 2016)

Thanks. Pushed for time today but either tonight or tomorrow I will take the screen off and look / photograph.


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

The group head will need to be changed to go from pod to coffee - the gasket and water distribution you have now is for the narrower diameter pod's

if you look at the pod kit you can see what needs to reverted. part you need seems to be ECO GROUP DIFFUSER BODY £70 !

but should probably find out whats up with the pump/water first (your other thread) a new pump is


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Would definately give Bella a call asking to speak to Jordan or Marko and ask if they can get you part No 620638 as £69.70 is rediculous and based on the £90 for a double portafilter handle more than a little excessive (well found @jpaul__ for the part Number though).

Its a lump of brass not platinum!

John


----------



## Phat Phreddy (May 15, 2016)

I do hope so.. I just sent the seller a message as at near 70 quid for that one part it starts to make the whole process a much more costly item than I expected.. I purchased what I thought was a working complete item.. 60+15 or so for the screen and jetbreaker.. plus maybe 20 for a pump.. AFTER buying the item, thats not ideal.

Fact is I am busy with work this week, things should settle down friday when I have more time.


----------

